

Ask HN: Finding a place in San Francisco for 1 month during the summer? - cjbarber

Any tips? I've only moved to America recently, and would love to rent a place in the city for a month over the summer. Not really sure where to look - currently checking airbnb and padmapper.
======
projuce
I've been looking for something from start May till end July. We'll be
spending an equal amount of time between Downtown and in the Valley.

I've just landed a private place from someone who is going away for a break
over summer. Avoid any of the "rental agents" on Airbnb or craigslist. They
charge through the roof.

------
keenahn
Best is if you know someone in San Francisco. Where are you located currently?
It can be hard to find short term rentals in San Francisco unless they are
horrid corporate housing apartments (stay away from any Trinity managed
properties).

------
tsm
<http://sfbayarea.craigslist.org/sub/>

